# Air suspension



## j20ands10

Having just completed my post holiday checks I have noticed the passenger side suspension is sat on the bump stop and the drivers is about 10mm off. Am I right in thinking this will be an MOT failure. (due in september)

We have an 02 boxer coach built conversion, can I safely assume this is just old age on the springs and need to replace the springs or is it something else (no leakage from the shock that i can see)

Would fitting air suspension which seems to be a comparable price to new leafs be the best way forward?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wizzo

What can sometimes seem to be the bump stop is actually part of the suspension. The rubber stops under the leaves are apparently there to aid the springs. It might be best to get a professional opinion first before spending unnecessary money on air suspension (unless that is what you want to do of course).

JohnW


----------



## j20ands10

Will see what happens on its MOT, I do know it never sat on the bump stop until this trip maybe its just because its been sat loaded and or on a slop.

The leafs do look slightly straight possibly con-caved maybe a trip to a propa garage for its MOT is in order.


----------



## boringfrog

*Bump*

The cone shaped things above the leaf springs are bumpstops, they are not there to assist the springs. If your resting on one I would go for airbags.


----------



## boringfrog

*Bump*

The cone shaped things above the leaf springs are bumpstops, they are not there to assist the springs. If your resting on one I would go for airbags.


----------



## oscardaisy

*air bags*

you need to fit air bags will put a smile back on your springs.Easy to fit will be like driving a new van and stop all that banging.


----------



## j20ands10

would I need to fit new leafs before fitting the air suspension. seems wrong not to replace the damaged/worn part?


----------



## bognormike

If you'Ve got a problem with one not level, it would make sense to have it sorted before considering air suspension. It doesn't mean that the shocks are ok if there's no leak, could be seized.


----------



## boringfrog

*Air*



j20ands10 said:


> would I need to fit new leafs before fitting the air suspension. seems wrong not to replace the damaged/worn part?


 No point, the air bags take most of the weight. If you got new leaf springs I wouldn't bother with air bags. I got mine from HERE and although it says DIY fitting I think you would struggle at home. I used a friends commercial vehicle garage and he had all the tools/windy gun etc. You have to removed the two U bolts that hold the leaf spring to the axle and they are TIGHT.


----------



## oscardaisy

*airide*

as boringfrog says no need to change springs air bags will do the job. I fitted airide woud not be without them i fit them in about 2hours no prob you can get them fit four about £ 100


----------



## j20ands10

Just thought I would feedback - I have since had air suspension (air bags) fitted to the MH. WOW what a difference, handling is much better and stability on the motorway has improved.

I have to say I was sceptical of all the sales literature but so far am over the moon. They even made levelling up a since just added a few extra bar and job done saved getting the ramps out.

One noted improvement which I am still to confirm is better MPG but on one tank am going to reserve judgment for a while.


----------



## Mike48

The bump stops on a Fiat are an integral part of the suspension system. There are several posts about this.

This link here is the best:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=23529&posts=33


----------



## UncleNorm

Mike48 said:


> The bump stops on a Fiat are an integral part of the suspension system. There are several posts about this.
> 
> This link here is the best:
> 
> http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=23529&posts=33


On 1 February 2011, I spoke to Mr Harry Pope, a Fiat Service Manager, on 01536268991. He confirmed that the conical rubber devices are NOT bumpstops but part of the supplementary suspension. :wink:


----------



## bigcats30

I thought airbags fit ONTOP of whats already there and doesn't replace anything??

so if he has a problem by fitting airbags he will just be hiding the problem as the vans suspension will still be knackered.


----------



## Sprinta

bigcats30 said:


> I thought airbags fit ONTOP of whats already there and doesn't replace anything??
> 
> so if he has a problem by fitting airbags he will just be hiding the problem as the vans suspension will still be knackered.


one of the issues with the rear suspension is that being van based it is not built to be permanently loaded to the max in the way that motorhomes invariably are. The consequence of this is that they always appear to have flat springs. Removing the 'bump stops' and replacing with airbags lifts the rear appreciably and puts a normal looking bow back into them. The 'bump stops' have to be removed in order to give room to fit the bags.

Have a look at a picture I posted 2 years ago when I initially questioned the same problem, resolved by fitting airride to it.


----------



## Mike48

bigcats30 said:


> I thought airbags fit ONTOP of whats already there and doesn't replace anything??
> 
> so if he has a problem by fitting airbags he will just be hiding the problem as the vans suspension will still be knackered.


Incorrect. They replace the existing "bump stops". The fitter returned my original fitments. Sorry Uncle Norm I should have used inverted commas around "bump stops" in my original post.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Correct Mike, I fit airide three years ago. 
Dave p


----------



## salmonfisher

*Air Suspension*

Hello all. Sorry to disagree with a lot of the comments, but the real problem is tired weak springs. They should be changed as a pair, then fit air suspension if you wish. A firm in Darlaston WestMidlands called Jones Springs will make you replacments with a set [ride] to suit a Motorhome. Hope this helps. John.


----------



## Mike48

*Re: Air Suspension*



salmonfisher said:


> Hello all. Sorry to disagree with a lot of the comments, but the real problem is tired weak springs. They should be changed as a pair, then fit air suspension if you wish. A firm in Darlaston WestMidlands called Jones Springs will make you replacments with a set [ride] to suit a Motorhome. Hope this helps. John.


If you read the VOSA note referred to in my earlier link you will see that the suspension is designed to rest on the conical "bump stops". NB inverted commas.

It is possible that the springs are worn but do not automatically assume they are but I accept it's a tough call.


----------



## bigcats30

*Re: Air Suspension*



salmonfisher said:


> Hello all. Sorry to disagree with a lot of the comments, but the real problem is tired weak springs. They should be changed as a pair, then fit air suspension if you wish. A firm in Darlaston WestMidlands called Jones Springs will make you replacments with a set [ride] to suit a Motorhome. Hope this helps. John.


Which was my point...if the leaf springs are knackered then they need to be replaced to before fitting the air susp.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Air suspension is supplementary to the existing suspension not instead of, i:e your existing suspension is getting a bit tired and not as good as it was get air suspension, your existing suspension is broke get it fixed, and that is the bottom line.

ray.


----------

